# اللهجة المصرية : أسماء الإشارة



## Xence

أسماء الإشارة التي كنت أعرفها ، وأعتقد أنها الأكثر شيوعا هي : ده (المفرد المذكر) ، دي (المفرد المؤنث) ، دُولْ (الجمع) ا
 طبعا قد يطرأ تغيير بسيط على النطق ، خاصة في نهاية الكلمة ، مثل دِيَهْ عوض دي ، أو دُولَ .. لكن أن يصل الأمر إلى إضافة تاء في نهاية الكلمة كما سمعته مؤخرا عند البعض ، كقولهم دوّة (الوضع دوّة مش طايقينه) أو ديّة (تيجي معانا الليلة ديّة) فهذا ما لم أكن معتادا عليه. ا

فهل هذا النطق حديث في اللهجة المصرية أم أنه يرجع إلى منطقة (أو طبقة مجتمعية) معينة أم أنه كان قليل الاستعمال في السابق ، لأنه لا يبدو لي أنني سمعته من قبل في الأفلام القديمة مثلا ، اللهم إلا إذا كنت مخطئا ؟​


----------



## clevermizo

كان هناك مناقشة عن هذه التاء هنا في المنتدى العام. ولكن لا يبدو أنه قُرّر في النهاية ما هو أصلها. فيه الفكرة أن التاء هي  من أصل تركي. لست مقنعا من هذا شرح.


وأما الكلمات دوا/ديا في تعميمهما، فيمكن أن يكون أصلهما اسم التصغير لـ"ده" و"دي" العاديتان. لكن كما قالت شيرين في تلك المناقشة أن كلمات ده ودي هما أكثر منتشرًا.


----------



## إسكندراني

عادةً في اللهجة المصرية من الصعب وصف المنطقة والطبقة التي تستخدم كلمة ما - والأسهل إرجاع الأمر للإختيار الشخصي  من باب التبسيط  
ممكن نقول:
دا ده دوّة دوّاً داهو داهوّا
دي ديّة دياً داهي داهيّا
دول دُولة داهمّاً داهمّ داهمّا
وأكيد في غيرهم، وبعضهم نحسّ انّهم نطق «شعبي» أو يقتصر على ناحية معيّنة من البلاد.ـ​


----------



## Xence

شكرا جزيلا لكما clevermizo و إسكندراني ! ا

لست أدري لماذا كنت أعتقد أن هذه التاء حديثة العهد ، لأني لم أسمعها بكثافة إلا منذ أن أصغيت إلى العديد من شرائح الشعب المصري عبر الاستجوابات والمحادثات التلفزيونية الأخيرة (بعد الثورة) .. وربما كانت اللغة المستعملة في الأفلام القديمة لغة "مهذبة" نوعا ما.  ا​


----------



## cherine

هذا صحيح، اللغة العامية التي كانت تُستخدم في الأفلام المصرية القديمة كانت تُعتبر لغة "راقية" أو مهذبة، لدرجة أن بعض النُقّاد انتقدوها لـ"عدم الواقعية" حيث كنت تجد الفلاح و"الأفندي" والباشا يستخدمون نفس الألفاظ تقريبًا. الوضع الآن اختلف تمامًا، ربما لدرجة قد تجعل بعض الآباء يترددون في السماح لأبنائهم بمشاهدة بعض الأفلام كي لا يكتسبوا ألفاظًا غير مهذبة أو غير مقبولة في وسطهم الاجتماعي.

ومع احترامي لرأي اسكندراني، إلا أني أختلف معه، وإلا ما كانت هناك ألفاظ تُعتبر "عيب" في أوساط ما و"عادية" في أوساط أخرى. وأظن أن دُولَت ودَوَّت ودِيَّت أكثر انتشارًا في الطبقات الشعبية، إلا أنها ليست من الألفاظ التي يمكن اعتبارها "عيب" أو غير مهذَّبة.


----------



## إسكندراني

استخدامي لها يتناسب مع الجملة. مثلاً «هات البتاع داهوّا» بتيجي أسهل على لساني  لا فرق حقيقي في المعنى في النهاية​


----------



## cherine

بالنسبة لي "دا" أسهل وأبسط بكتييير من دَهُوَّا  ممكن تكون مسألة اختيارات أو تفضيلات شخصية.

أيضًا، تذكرت أن هناك أسماء إشارة أخرى سمعتها على الأخص من الفلاحين، ولا أعرف ما إذا كان بعض سكان المدن يستخدمونها:
دُكْهَة: اسم إشارة للبعيد
دِكْها: مؤنث دكهة
دُكْهَم/دُكْهُمَّا: جمع دُكهة
عبارة: "دِكِ النهار" تشبه الفصحى: ذاك اليوم، ومعناها: منذ فترة
أيضًا هناك لفظ: دُولَة/دولا، جمع دَا/دي


----------



## Xence

شكرا جزيلا شيرين على التوضيحات والإضافات القيمة .. وأشاطرك الرأي في مسألة المستويات اللغوية ، وهذه ظاهرة موجودة في جميع اللغات واللهجات ، فلا يمكن مثلا أن يكون الكلام السوقي مشتركا بين جميع فئات المجتمع أو يستخدم في أي مناسبة ، ولا شك أن هناك مفردات يكون استخدامها أفضل من أخرى حسب سياق الحديث وذهنية المتحدثين وعوامل عديدة أخرى . ا

هناك نقطة أخرى أردت إثارتها في هذا الموضوع وهي وضعية أسماء الإشارة في اللهجة المصرية .. فالغالب ، وأعتقد أنها القاعدة ، أن أسماء الإشارة تأتي بعد الاسم المشار إليه (الواد ده ، البنت دي ، العيال دول ...) بعكس الفصحى ولهجات عربية أخرى ، إلا أن هنالك حالات ، ربما تخص عبارات ثابتة -إن صح القول- يسبق فيها اسم الإشارة الاسم المشار إليه مثل "يا دي المصيبة" ، يا دي النيلة" ، إلخ .. فهل تعتبر هذه استثناءات أم هناك تفسير آخر ؟

وبالمناسبة ، فقد تفاجأت حقا لما ذكرته من أن هناك من يستخدم "دِكِ النهار" ، لأن لدينا نفس العبارة بنفس المعنى والاستخدام ، وإن تغيّر النطق من منطقة لأخرى ، فهناك من يقول "ذاك النهار" تماما كالفصحى ، وهناك من يقول "ذيك النهار" أو "ديك النهار" ... ا​


----------



## cherine

عفوًا  بالمناسبة أود توضيح أن هذه الكلمات ليست سوقية، كل ما في الأمر أن بعض الطبقات (من حيث المستوى الاجتماعي أو التعليمي أو الاثنين) لا تستخدمها.

وللإجابة على النقطة التي طرحتَها أقول إن تعبير "يا دي" (المقابل لـ: "يا لهذا/هذه" في الفصحى) لا يُنظر إليه على أنه اسم إشارة بل عبارة ثابتة مثلما قلتَ، بدليل عدم تغيُّر "دي" إلى "دا" أو "دول" أو غيرها من أسماء الإشارة. وكذلك عبارة "ديك النهار" أيضًا عبارة ثابتة. وفي هذه الحالات إذا نظرنا إلى اسم الإشارة كجزء من العبارة، يمكننا اعتبارها استثناءً على القاعدة المتَّبعة في اللهجة المصرية، الخاصة بوضع اسم الإشارة بعد المُشار إليه.

بالنسبة لـ"ديك النهار"، كان عندي شعور -لا أعرف سببه- أنها عبارة مُستخدَمة في لهجات أخرى، فشكرًا على التوكيد


----------



## Xence

cherine said:


> بدليل عدم تغيُّر "دي" إلى "دا" أو "دول" أو غيرها من أسماء الإشارة.


يبدو لي ، وقد أكون مخطئا ، أنني سمعت عبارت من قبيل "يا دا الهنا" ، "يا دا الفرح" .. فهل من تأكيد أو نفي ؟

من ناحية أخرى ، تذكرت اللحظة تركيبات أخرى يكون فيها اسم الإشارة سابقا على المشار إليه ، كقولكم "أهو ده الكلام ولاّ بلاش" ، "أهي دي الحلاوة" ، إلخ ...  ا ​


----------



## cherine

:d

ممكن أيضًا أن نعتبر أهو دا، أهي دي... تعبيرات ثابتة مما يسمح بتأكيد الاستثناء 
بالنسبة لعبارة "يا دا الهنا"، فهي على حد علمي خطأ، حيث لا نقول إلا يا دي الهنا، يا دي الفرح، يا دي السرور، وكذلك: يا دي الزَهَق، يا دي الملل... إلخ


----------



## Xence

متشكر آوي على التفاعل المفيد ده  ا​


----------



## cherine

أنا اللي متشكرة، بجد استمتعت بالحوار


----------



## Xence

سلام



 كنت أعتقد أنني انتهيت من هذا الموضوع ، إلا أن متابعتي المكثفة لبعض الفيديوهات المصرية في الآونة الأخيرة جعلتني أكتشف أن هناك من يضيف حتى النون لهذه الأسماء ، كأن يقول *دوّن *أو *ديّن *.. فهل هذا الاستخدام شائع أيضا ، قديما وحديثا ؟

كما أعتقد أنني سمعت كذلك *دولاتي *، بالنسبة لجمع المؤنث .. فهل من تأكيد أو تعليق ؟


مع الشكر المسبّق





.​


----------



## cherine

أنا سمعت دَوَّن، لكن لم أسمع ديّن ولا دولاتي من قبل. قد تكون من المستحدثات، أو من الكلمات التي كانت مرتبطة بلهجات محلية لا أعرفها ثم بدأت في الانتشار مؤخرًا.
وهناك أيضًا، للجمع: دُولَم: الناس دولم. لكن ليست مستخدمة من الجميع.


----------



## Xence

آه .. يبدو لي أنني سمعت أيضا _دولم
_
شكرا مرة أخرى شيرين على التوضيح والإفادة


​


----------



## cherine

عفوًا أخي، شكرًا لك على إثارة هذا الموضوع الشيِّق


----------



## إسكندراني

في ذهني ما تشير إليه دوًّا / ديًّا / داهمًّا بالتنوين
أيضًا يجب التفريق بين الجملة (دي الإجابة) والعبارة (الإجابة دي)ـ


----------



## Xence

شكرا إسكندراني على الإضافة​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إسم الإشارة (ذيّـه) قديم في اللهجة المصرية.. ففي إحدى أغاني عبد الحليم حافظ الوطنيّة التي غنّاها على المغرب يقول: وتغنّي المغربية زيّ الليلة ذيـة للنصرة القويّـة​


----------



## ahmedcowon

(أصل هذه المسألة هو استخدام اسم الإشارة للمذكر (دا) مصحوب بالضمير (هو هي هما أنا 

داهوّ

داهيّ

داهمّا

دانا

فمثلا: البعض يختصر الكلمة بحذف "اهـ" فتصبح: دوّ - ديّ 

البعض يلجأ لإضافة ن للمذكر وت للمونث مثل: داهوّن - داهيّت
​


----------

